# Brown staining in the corner of her eyes??



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

This is just crazy :smpullhair: ! Haley has not had any problems with staining but this past week there has been brown stuff coloring the corner hair of each eye! :shocked: 
I cant help but wonder if this is connected to our vacation at the beach the week before?? I fed her the same food(Natural Balance) bottled water and her normal treats(carrots, green beans and fruits)
I was thinking maybe the sand or something else has given her an eye infection causing the staining? Her teeth have broke through and she is not teething as bad so I assume that teething is not the problem??
I think I will just go ahead and take her to the vet but wanted to see what you all thought of this happening at the same time. Coincidence??

:ThankYou: 

Celena


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How old is Haley? Teething can continue up until the pup is around 7 months old (sometimes even later), as at 12 weeks their baby teeth are in but are not fully in, and after that they start losing their baby teeth and adult teeth are pushing through. The Canines take much longer to fall out and come in, so it's quite possible that she is still teething.

Make sure you check her ears to see if it looks like she might have an ear infection (since she was at the beach and all), as that can also cause tear staining.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 5 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813844


> How old is Haley? Teething can continue up until the pup is around 7 months old (sometimes even later), as at 12 weeks their baby teeth are in but are not fully in, and after that they start losing their baby teeth and adult teeth are pushing through. The Canines take much longer to fall out and come in, so it's quite possible that she is still teething.
> 
> Make sure you check her ears to see if it looks like she might have an ear infection (since she was at the beach and all), as that can also cause tear staining.[/B]



Haley will be 8 months on the 26th. It weird because she has had no issues at all with staining(except for a little yellow around her beard from drinking water) until now. I checked her ears, they do not smell but I will ask the vet to check them anyway since they might be infected deep down in the canal.
Thank you so much and I appreciate all the help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs are getting their molars until around 9 months, and that is the worst of the teething for my kids it seems.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 03:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813800


> This is just crazy :smpullhair: ! Haley has not had any problems with staining but this past week there has been brown stuff coloring the corner hair of each eye! :shocked:
> I cant help but wonder if this is connected to our vacation at the beach the week before?? I fed her the same food(Natural Balance) bottled water and her normal treats(carrots, green beans and fruits)
> I was thinking maybe the sand or something else has given her an eye infection causing the staining? Her teeth have broke through and she is not teething as bad so I assume that teething is not the problem??
> I think I will just go ahead and take her to the vet but wanted to see what you all thought of this happening at the same time. Coincidence??
> ...


Our babies are at that awkward "adolescent" stage, Celena!  Button is teething, too... in fact, she has both adult and baby canines in right now and looks a bit like a shark! (I'm going to have her vet look at that next week-- he happens to be a specialist in animal dentistry)... and also has the accompanying staining.

It's been helping a bit with the staining to mix up a solution of about 50/50 baking soda and lemon juice. Both of these are natural bleaches, and neither will harm your puppy. Just be careful to keep it out of her eyes (the lemon juice would sting a bit, I imagine). About every other day, I mix up the soda and lemon into a thick paste, and plaster it on Button's stained areas. Let it set for about 10 minutes, then rinse it out and use a little bit of conditioner in the area. (PS... I tie a plastic shopping bag by the handles around Button's neck as a "bib" to keep her from splattering water on the rest of her fur, since I'm only washing her face.) It works slowly, lifting a little bit of the staining with each treatment, but it's working on Button. 

Does anyone here know of anything that might work faster?

Also, are you giving Haley _distilled_ water? I'm asking because bottled spring water might have just as many mineral problems as tap water.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Beware alot of vets don't seem to know nor care about our pups eyes. I had to take Abbey to a specialist finally because the vets I went to all said ...."oh it's a small white dog thing"..... :smpullhair: 

She ended up getting an operation to enlarge her tear ducts and remove eye lashes growing inward onto her eyes. 


If it just started, it could be teething or allergys - take extra precautions and see what happens.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

If anyone finds the magic cure to this, let me know! I am still battling this with Zippy in spite of changing food, bottled water, spa lavish, angels glow, yogurt, buttermilk, stuff I can't remember that I put on it....arrrggg. I'm embarrassed to put pictures on because of this brown face!

Right now, I am so desperate that i am takeing that buttermilk powder and creating a mask and putting it on the face and letting it dry in addition to the other...the food, bottled water, angels glow, spa lavish, and yogurt.

Part of it is though that I have been in such a whirlwind here since june that I haven't been able to wash Zippy's face daily. I think it might be lightening up since I started trying the buttermilk mask though...but is so prevalent that I'm not sure.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 14 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817793


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 03:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813800





> This is just crazy :smpullhair: ! Haley has not had any problems with staining but this past week there has been brown stuff coloring the corner hair of each eye! :shocked:
> I cant help but wonder if this is connected to our vacation at the beach the week before?? I fed her the same food(Natural Balance) bottled water and her normal treats(carrots, green beans and fruits)
> I was thinking maybe the sand or something else has given her an eye infection causing the staining? Her teeth have broke through and she is not teething as bad so I assume that teething is not the problem??
> I think I will just go ahead and take her to the vet but wanted to see what you all thought of this happening at the same time. Coincidence??
> ...


Our babies are at that awkward "adolescent" stage, Celena!  Button is teething, too... in fact, she has both adult and baby canines in right now and looks a bit like a shark! (I'm going to have her vet look at that next week-- he happens to be a specialist in animal dentistry)... and also has the accompanying staining.

It's been helping a bit with the staining to mix up a solution of about 50/50 baking soda and lemon juice. Both of these are natural bleaches, and neither will harm your puppy. Just be careful to keep it out of her eyes (the lemon juice would sting a bit, I imagine). About every other day, I mix up the soda and lemon into a thick paste, and plaster it on Button's stained areas. Let it set for about 10 minutes, then rinse it out and use a little bit of conditioner in the area. (PS... I tie a plastic shopping bag by the handles around Button's neck as a "bib" to keep her from splattering water on the rest of her fur, since I'm only washing her face.) It works slowly, lifting a little bit of the staining with each treatment, but it's working on Button. 

Does anyone here know of anything that might work faster?

Also, are you giving Haley _distilled_ water? I'm asking because bottled spring water might have just as many mineral problems as tap water.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad. 
I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 14 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817806


> Beware alot of vets don't seem to know nor care about our pups eyes. I had to take Abbey to a specialist finally because the vets I went to all said ...."oh it's a small white dog thing"..... :smpullhair:
> 
> She ended up getting an operation to enlarge her tear ducts and remove eye lashes growing inward onto her eyes.
> 
> ...


Yes it just started, I have been washing her face with spa lavish every night and it is a little better. She fell asleep in my lap yesterday so I opened her mouth and she still has teeth coming through. Hopefully this is the cause plus I have been giving her bottled water, not distilled so gonna change that.
I understand what you are saying about Vets. I really like mine but not sure if they are very experienced with small breeds. I have been given a rec on another vet that is a owner of Yorkies so I'm gonna give them a call.
Thank you!


QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Aug 15 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817949


> If anyone finds the magic cure to this, let me know! I am still battling this with Zippy in spite of changing food, bottled water, spa lavish, angels glow, yogurt, buttermilk, stuff I can't remember that I put on it....arrrggg. I'm embarrassed to put pictures on because of this brown face!
> 
> Right now, I am so desperate that i am takeing that buttermilk powder and creating a mask and putting it on the face and letting it dry in addition to the other...the food, bottled water, angels glow, spa lavish, and yogurt.
> 
> Part of it is though that I have been in such a whirlwind here since june that I haven't been able to wash Zippy's face daily. I think it might be lightening up since I started trying the buttermilk mask though...but is so prevalent that I'm not sure.[/B]


 This only started recently for us but I do feel your pain! I'm using Spa lavish and I'm going to use distilled water instead of bottled. How old is Zippy? 
I believe that Haleys problem is due to teething. 
Since I have been washing Haleys face every night with Spa lavish I have seen improvement but I know sometimes thats hard to do. Maybe if you just wetted a warm washcloth it might help plus not so time consuming?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052


> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

PS: I'm feeling better, thank you. I'm totally recovered from the heat exhaustion, and the back is going to bother me for a while, but it's not as painful as it was. So that's some progress.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been giving her the same spring bottled water(the same we drink) since I brought her home. Since she has had no staining until now do you think it still might be part of the problem?

Glad your feeling better!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818063


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been giving her the same spring bottled water(the same we drink) since I brought her home. Since she has had no staining until now do you think it still might be part of the problem?

Glad your feeling better!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A part of the problem is that when they start teething, some changes take place in their bodies. It's like a child going through adolescence. Perhaps their PH balance has changed. I'd been giving Button tap water up until now, and switched her to distilled water when the staining started. She's still staining a bit, but it's considerably less. 

I've also heard that when teething completes, the problem goes away if it wasn't a problem before, so we have some hope!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

BTW, after complaining that she had two full sets of canine teeth, making her look somewhat like a shark, one of the baby canines came out this morning. The one on her lower right. 

If she keeps this up, I might not have to take her to the vet after all... just show a little patience.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818092


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818063





> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been giving her the same spring bottled water(the same we drink) since I brought her home. Since she has had no staining until now do you think it still might be part of the problem?

Glad your feeling better!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A part of the problem is that when they start teething, some changes take place in their bodies. It's like a child going through adolescence. Perhaps their PH balance has changed. I'd been giving Button tap water up until now, and switched her to distilled water when the staining started. She's still staining a bit, but it's considerably less. 

I've also heard that when teething completes, the problem goes away if it wasn't a problem before, so we have some hope! 
[/B][/QUOTE]Hi I have been blessed with the tear staining problem not being an issue for me. We have spring water where we live and I feel that this is why my dogs don't tear stain. When we have traveled out of state I have noticed after about a week, I will see some staining trying to come in.


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

Oggie is 9 months old and a few weeks ago started to have red staining. I started Angel's Eyes which worked incredibly well with my previous Maltese. It doesn't seem to be working. This puzzles me, as well as the more reddish color of the staining. Any ideas or experience with Angel Eyes? I have not changed his Dog Food or treats. I use Spa Facial daily and give Oggie filtered water. Thanks.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 18 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819129


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818092





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818063





> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been giving her the same spring bottled water(the same we drink) since I brought her home. Since she has had no staining until now do you think it still might be part of the problem?

Glad your feeling better!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A part of the problem is that when they start teething, some changes take place in their bodies. It's like a child going through adolescence. Perhaps their PH balance has changed. I'd been giving Button tap water up until now, and switched her to distilled water when the staining started. She's still staining a bit, but it's considerably less. 

I've also heard that when teething completes, the problem goes away if it wasn't a problem before, so we have some hope! 
[/B][/QUOTE]Hi I have been blessed with the tear staining problem not being an issue for me. We have spring water where we live and I feel that this is why my dogs don't tear stain. When we have traveled out of state I have noticed after about a week, I will see some staining trying to come in.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would imagine that it would depend on WHICH minerals are in the spring water... and one of the "health spa" reasons for preferring spring water IS the minerals in them, which would depend upon which minerals are deposited in the ground in the area where the spring is. That means a LOT of iron, for instance, in the Southeastern US. How lucky you are that you're in an area that has such excellent natural spring water! B)


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Aug 18 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819150


> Oggie is 9 months old and a few weeks ago started to have red staining. I started Angel's Eyes which worked incredibly well with my previous Maltese. It doesn't seem to be working. This puzzles me, as well as the more reddish color of the staining. Any ideas or experience with Angel Eyes? I have not changed his Dog Food or treats. I use Spa Facial daily and give Oggie filtered water. Thanks.[/B]



My Athena has flare ups seasonally. I think in addition to everything else...seasonal allergies should be on the list of culprits.

Mary Anna Herk and Theena


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 23 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821204


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 18 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819129





> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818092





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818063





> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 15 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818056





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818052





> How are you feeling? Better I hope!! Her staining is a little better, I have been washing her face every night with Spa Lavish. She still has the yucky brown stuff coming out of the corner but not as bad.
> I do give her bottled water! I wonder if that might be a problem?? Thanks for pointing that out![/B]


My question was, are you giving her spring water or distilled water? Spring water potentially has the same mineral problems that tap water has, so distilled is a better choice (and cheaper!).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been giving her the same spring bottled water(the same we drink) since I brought her home. Since she has had no staining until now do you think it still might be part of the problem?

Glad your feeling better!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A part of the problem is that when they start teething, some changes take place in their bodies. It's like a child going through adolescence. Perhaps their PH balance has changed. I'd been giving Button tap water up until now, and switched her to distilled water when the staining started. She's still staining a bit, but it's considerably less. 

I've also heard that when teething completes, the problem goes away if it wasn't a problem before, so we have some hope! 
[/B][/QUOTE]Hi I have been blessed with the tear staining problem not being an issue for me. We have spring water where we live and I feel that this is why my dogs don't tear stain. When we have traveled out of state I have noticed after about a week, I will see some staining trying to come in.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would imagine that it would depend on WHICH minerals are in the spring water... and one of the "health spa" reasons for preferring spring water IS the minerals in them, which would depend upon which minerals are deposited in the ground in the area where the spring is. That means a LOT of iron, for instance, in the Southeastern US. How lucky you are that you're in an area that has such excellent natural spring water! B)
[/B][/QUOTE]

When Napoleon came to us from the breeder, he was staining pretty badly. The breeder lives in an area where they use well water. Now 5 months later, he's pretty stain-free. I do give all our Malts probiotic yogurt and a bit of buttermilk powder anyways so I'm assuming this is what helps plus we have regular city water instead of well water.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou started getting a little bit of staining on one side mainly- it started about 1.5- 2 weeks ago. I ground up some probiotic pills I have (GNC's Super Acidophilus)- and mix it in the teaspoon of wet food I add to her dry..and this really has helped a lot. I use one pill or half of one a day. I've also been using Spa Lavish and warn water each day and she drinks mainly out of a water bottle.

we only drink bottle water here normally (all of us including Bisou). It could be teething (she's 8 months old today), or maybe some treats I gave her (which I"ve stopped), or maybe something else. But the Super Acidophilus really helps a lot. 

Does sodium contribute to it as well? That's what my dog trainer mentioned.


----------

